# Winterizing Bees



## goodsteward (Feb 16, 2015)

Hello all!

This will be my first year to have bees going into winter. I'm in Ohio and wondering exactly how to winterize hives. Many different opinions on this, trying to make a good decision. I already plan to build a straw wind block.

Suggestions?

Kelly


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

Put a 
Quilt on , will post tonight and tell you how ,on phone now


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

make a spacer with a firring strip on edge so its 1 1 /2 high cover with cloth/berlap use thine strips of wood in the inside of the spacer to hold it tight ,,, then put a med box and fill it with wood chips ,, you can put a sugar candy bar on the frames ( or sugar on news paper)
and a patty on the frames for spring feed then the spacer and chips on top,, this is how I winter my girls ...


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Check to make sure they have at least a deep box of honey. If they do not, feed them.


----------

